# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  دواء بالاسواق.................... خطييييير

## محمد عامر بشير

*
*

----------


## ابولين

*ههههههه هاااااااااااااااي0ودا في ياتو صيدلية
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ده سرو باتع يا ابو لين
لكن المريض عندو مقابلة يوم الجمعة وما اظن  يلقى ليو جرعة منو

غايتو لو ختو الدوا ده بلحقوا امات طه ويا الانعاش جاك زول
*

----------


## RED PLANET

* هل يمكن استخدامه لمن هم فوق الثمانين عام ؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


دواء عجييييييييييييييييب 
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*ما اظن يجيب فايده
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*همشرولين 
والله امانه ما وقعوا جماعه
لكن روعه والله ياودبشير 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مباااااااااااااااااااالغه
عديييييييييييييييييل
هههههههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاهاهاها
غايتو ياابوحميد يوم بتكتلنا من الضحك ده
تسلم يارائع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حسب ما نشر فى وسائل الاعلام من تقارير فإن هذا الدواء مدة صلاحيته انتهت .. يعنى اى زول بستعملوا بعد كدة سوف يحدث له:
 (Serious side effect) يعنى تستعملو ذنبك على جنبك ..
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

 هل يمكن استخدامه لمن هم فوق الثمانين عام ؟؟




ده خصيصا لكبار السن :624293:
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

حسب ما نشر فى وسائل الاعلام من تقارير فإن هذا الدواء مدة صلاحيته انتهت .. يعنى اى زول بستعملوا بعد كدة سوف يحدث له:
 (Serious side effect) يعنى تستعملو ذنبك على جنبك ..



خليهم يشربوا لمن مصارينهم تتفتفت 
نحن دايرنهم يتعاطوا لحدى ما يجيب خبرهم

effect قال
نحن دايرين full effect
*

----------

